# Making Fat Yak.



## JSGA Fan (27/3/09)

Hi everyone

I just got a six pack of Matilda Bays Fat Yak. I really like it for the hop flavour and aroma. 
Does anyone know what way I should be heading to make a beer like this?(Extract).
I really dont care what peoples opinion for this beer is, I just really like it and if I could make something similar I would be very happy with the result.


----------



## MarkBastard (27/3/09)

JSGA Fan said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just got a six pack of Matilda Bays Fat Yak. I really like it for the hop flavour and aroma.
> Does anyone know what way I should be heading to make a beer like this?(Extract).
> I really dont care what peoples opinion for this beer is, I just really like it and if I could make something similar I would be very happy with the result.



I've been thinking of making a thread like this all week.

Including the opinion part


----------



## chappo1970 (27/3/09)

Ok I know this ain't a Fat Yak but if ya like a FY you will prolly like a LCBA so here the extract recipe me and the kitten choker came up with...

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 10.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.75 kg Light Dry Extract (post boil) (7.0 EBC) Dry Extract 22.9 % 
1.50 kg Pale Liquid Extract (post boil) (6.0 EBC) Extract 45.9 % 
0.64 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.19 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.8 % 
0.19 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.8 % 

7.00 gm Saaz B [6.90%] (45 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
7.00 gm Cascade [5.90%] (45 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
12.00 gm Saaz B [6.80%] (20 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
12.00 gm Cascade [5.90%] (20 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
16.00 gm Saaz B [6.90%] (0 min) Hops - 
16.00 gm Cascade [5.90%] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion
Total Grain Weight: 1.02 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 4.00 L of water at 70.2 C 66.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 2.50 L of water at 93.6 C 76.0 C 10 min 
edit: sparge with 5L 78C (why the hell doesn't beersmith show that in this view....ggggr.) Temps not adjusted for equipment.




Very Very Tasty

Edit: Little Critter Bright Ale

Looks like JSGA ain't a troll after all ^_^


----------



## Bizier (27/3/09)

I am unsure where your brewing is at, and I apologise if you know this already, but this is my take on your Q.

EASY AS!

Basically this is a basic American Pale Ale. 
I am still sweaty from putting one down just a second ago.

Basically you want enough extract to get it to the ballpark of 5.5% abv, maybe steep a little crystal malt (I just used 200g Carahell + 200g Carapils), then some American hops of your choosing, Cascade being a great starting point. Do a smaller bittering addition, and lots of late and dry hops to get tons of flavour and aroma. Use US05 or WLP001 or Wyeast 1056, or get creative with a clean UK or German strain.

Hops to consider:
Chinook
Cascade
Columbus
Galaxy
Nelson Sauvin
Simcoe
Cluster
Amarillo

I basically overdosed on APAs early in my brewing, but I am re-discovering them now. Good, easy, fun ales to brew. It is a very forgiving style.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/3/09)

I reckon a flavour addition of willamette, aroma of amarillo and a secondary dry hop of cascade and chinook. now that is just a guess and now that I think of it i think I might try that on my next APA.



Cheers Brad


----------



## JSGA Fan (27/3/09)

Sounds good, I'll start looking for the ingredients tomoz.

I've stiil got some learnig to do but this is my 'brew to aim for'. If I create something even similar I will be stoked.


----------



## Scruffy (3/8/09)

Nelson Sauvin and Cascade.

Drop them into a pale ale. NS for flavour, Cascade, aroma...


----------



## Luka (3/8/09)

Scruffy said:


> Nelson Sauvin and Cascade.
> 
> Drop them into a pale ale. NS for flavour, Cascade, aroma...



Ditto on this. Me and BYB did one recently with NS and galaxy, great fruity aroma. One of my favs for sure!


----------



## Adamt (3/8/09)

*points to date of OP*


----------



## whitegoose (3/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok I know this ain't a Fat Yak but if ya like a FY you will prolly like a LCBA so here the extract recipe me and the kitten choker came up with...
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> ...



Just out of curiosity - the Vienna and the Pale Wheat you've listed - do they require a mash? Would that basically be the same as steeping crystal malts, but for a longer period of time? Same temperature/process as steeping?


----------



## clean brewer (3/8/09)

HERE is a link to an AG topic from the other day, I posted a link in there in relation to Matilda Bay, it states using Cascade and a touch of Nelson Sauvin.... Also mentions early hopping, late hopping (I reckon cascade) and dry hopping during fermentation (Nelson Sauvin probably)....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------

